# SMS recording command



## elkhart007 (May 30, 2006)

What would be nice would to be able to email or send an SMS message to your TiVo to get it to record something immediately. I know we can do it online but it's not very powerful and you have to do it prior to the day you wish to record. I guess this would work with broadband only, where you could Push to the units.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

TiVo Central Online 'not powerful'? Just how so?

Also, you can schedule things online a short time before they come on - with broadband the TiVo checks TCO every 15 minutes. There is no need to do it the day before, unless your TiVo is still on dialup.

And you can't push to the units anyway, they have to contact the servers. Punching holes in home firewals is beyond most users.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

elkhart007 said:


> I know we can do it online but it's not very powerful and you have to do it prior to the day you wish to record.


I've scheduled a recording online 10 minutes before the show started and it recorded it just fine.
I know the TiVo checks every 15 minutes, but this isn't 15 after, 30 after, etc, otherwise TiVo online would be overwhelmed by all the checks.

My "every 15 minutes" must be closer to the top of the hour.


elkhart007 said:


> I guess this would work with broadband only, where you could Push to the units.


I take it you don't have broadband?

phox


----------



## elkhart007 (May 30, 2006)

But in my case I'd want to do it from my phone. I don't have access to a computer at work. Yes I do have broadband.

And with TiVo checking TCO every 15 minutes, that would explain all the traffic I see across my network when neither of the other computers are being used.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

If you have a smartphone, you can use the web interface. They've also announced a partnership with Verizon to bring phone-based TiVo scheduling to Verizon phones this year. It is one of their downloadable applications.

There used to be a third party that offered scheduling on TiVo's from mobile phones, back in 2005, but I think they folded up.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

I have programmed a recording from my Treo by accessing TCO from my onboard browser, but it's a laborious and "unpretty" process. The TCO interface was designed for a "full-screen" presentation, and shoehorning that into a postage stamp (even a block of 4 stamps ) definitely loses something in translation.

I would love a simple two-part interface. For part one, I type in a show name (or part of one, just like the Ouija board), and I get back all matches. If it's not there, I try again. If it is there, I enter part two and select it, choose SP or date or date/time to record, choose high or low priority, and submit. This is a quick and dirty interface, just meant for emergencies on the road. It could be handled by an SMS conversation or a small web interface.


----------

